# The feeding effect.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys i am curious as to how i can avoid the fish from gathering at the front of the tank for when i feed them. i would want them to look as natural as possible and i don't think 100 fish swimming into the glass for food is really. how could i make them not recognize me as the 'FOOD GUY!' lol..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you can't ....cause you are.

only way would be to stop feeding them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I cant think of any way to get them to look more "natural"...unless there is a food source available in the tank...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Or use an automatic feeder.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I was thinking about an auto feeder but i heard they are not the greatest in reliability. I may have an idea that could work. If i do end up making it ill throw a few pics up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> I was thinking about an auto feeder but i heard they are not the greatest in reliability. I may have an idea that could work. If i do end up making it ill throw a few pics up.


I have an Eheim auto feeder, and it's not too bad for flake foods. A bit pricey, but your best bet is to wait until Boxing Day sales at Big Al's.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You could turn on the tank light and make the room pitch black so they couldn't see you coming  

I don't think you'll ever get a fully natural feeding look though because in nature fish aren't fed food from the sky lol. They'll pick off the occasional insect from the surface, swallow a smaller fish, scrape some algae, nibble some plants etc but there's no equivalent to feeding time in nature. What you see when fish forage around the tank in their free time is the natural feeding behavior you're probably looking for in reality. 

You could also try to provide a system with a more self sustaining food situation but that is difficult to balance. It's actually something I want to attempt one day in the future but it's not a simple task.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you tried wearing a mask?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Have you tried wearing a mask?


LMAO 

I dont see why you dont like knowing they rely on you and in a way love you


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah i agree cory, but one day.. that self sustaining tank will be made lol.

lol a mask. i dont know if i want them to get used to a zombie face ;p


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I'v the same problem when ever i am in the room they all stay to the one side where i feed them. And generally, even if iv been sitting in the room they basically ignore the other half of the tank for the most part. Its funny though because they can actually tell the difference between myself and say my sister comes by them. i feel so loved


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep. Mine know exactly who is who. I try to feed them at different spots though...keeps em guessing.....and I don't get splashed before I can close the lid.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

spread the food out while you're feeding them? i dunno, i like that my fish know me and beg at me for food.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

LOL Riceburner ! I always curse out loud when my fish splash me because I never see it coming especially when it's some small tetra or something. My fiance, when splashed screams, "ewwwwwww gross! Fish water!" It's nice to see though, I knew I was switching to NLS permanently when my fish first started jumping out of the tank for their food .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe! Oohh I do wish I could view the tank like that too without them all freaking out at the glass. I usually turn the living room lights off and sit and wait for a while as long as I don't move....lol

I'd like the same thing to happen with the cats btw. I am the feeder person with them too..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol. indeed my cat always comes to me when his dish has like 10% left. telling me im almost out! lol. I think once i get rid of all these D.comps i will figure something out. lol the tank looks Really Busy with about 120 fry all over haha plus my ram fry. I think they will go to Big als(not the rams) :/ at least they will not have to worry about the health of the Cichlids they get.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

i once used binoculars. different behavior. interesting.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

cb1021 said:


> i once used binoculars. different behavior. interesting.


Good idea or set up a camcorder, record and leave the room. Later on you can play it back on the computer or tv screen. As you can see, I don't get out much


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The fish in the tank in my room behave quite normally when Im sitting here at my desk. I'm about 3 - 4 metres away from them. It's a constant buzz of action compared to when I had my polleni in there (all they did was stare at me.. all the time... all the time).


----------

